# Developing HS Tech Theatre and Computer classes



## josh88 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey everybody, Dave suggested I post about this and now that I know more about the classes here I am. I've recently got hired at a private high school and will be teaching technical theatre (basic and advanced, I don't see having any problem doing this, though I'll still take ideas) as well as a couple of computer classes. To give an idea about what the classes are supposed to cover here are the descriptions from their guide.

Tech
*815/816 Technical Theater/Advanced Technical
Theater:* This course is designed to develop a students’
knowledge of the behind-the-scenes aspects of theater.
Working along-side the Theater II Performance class, the
Technical theater class will focus on lighting, stage carpentry,
design, audio, etc. Students will work closely with
the Technical Theater Director as each show is designed,
built, rehearsed, and performed. Students will assist in
running the backstage operations to ensure a great performance
during the run of the production. This course
emphasizes teamwork and collaboration. There will be
meeting times outside of class.
*
832 Computer Applications and Multi-Media:* (1
semester; .5 credit) In this course students will explore
the functions of a Computer with a concentration in graphic
design. Students are exposed to animation media by
means of stop-motion, both professionally created as well
as amateur video clips. Using software for graphic design
students will learn to design and alter images; students will
create a 3-D digital model using design programs. They
will also utilize the computer as a multi-purpose tool for
recording editing, creating spread sheets, as well as word
processing. This course compels students to use the computer
to explore their creative ideas, while being exposed
to the exciting prospect of working with technology in the
arts. This course compels students to use the computer
to explore their creative sides while being exposed to the
exciting field of working with technology in the arts.

*833 Digital Design and Application:* (1 semester,
.5 credit) This course will allow students to investigate
the many uses of digital design. Students will use components
of the Adobe Suite to work on both individual and
group projects. These projects could include: Creating
and printing t-shirts, magnets, book creation or creating a
poster print. There will be at least two field trip during the
semester to examine businesses that rely on digital design.


obviously these descriptions give some good ideas and I know a few things they have done in the previous years, but they also said I'd have some freedom to do what I know how to do and like and can change the courses up a bit. I really need the ideas for the computer classes, I know photoshop and have done animation and at least have a working knowledge of the adobe suite, but what else could I do? I'm thinking of having them all make some kind of paper prop from a movie or show or make something for a production. Also thinking about having them design their own posters etc. I'll take any and all ideas though for computer based art and relations to theatre that they might enjoy. Thanks for any help or idea.


----------



## Joshualangman (Jul 23, 2011)

Have the design students create a visual identity that includes posters, playbills, tickets, etc. for each show? I actually did this in high school. I was often the lighting or sound designer for a production, but I was also the graphic designer for the whole theatre department. Knowing the shows so well from being in rehearsals helped in designing the publicity materials. Perhaps have your computer design classes read the script and watch rehearsals for some shows, and then design the posters and programs for them.

Incidentally, on the topic of doing things with the Adobe suite, here's one of my high school posters, in which I emulated the shape of our set, which was modeled on the Globe, with the text of the play. Fun crossover between set design and graphic design.

http://www.jltypographicdesign.com/JLTD/Posters_files/Romeo and Juliet poster.pdf

I also would encourage the students to design full scale books, then get them printed by a print-on-demand service like Lulu. Designing and producing a professional-quality book — which is perfectly doable with InDesign, Lulu, and a lot of patience, effort, and trial-and-error — can be incredibly rewarding.


----------



## josh88 (Jul 24, 2011)

thats definitely a neat design. I was certainly thinking about having them make posters for the shows, in the past they have done their on versions of the school logo incorporating images that they think signify what the school means and cares about. I've done a lot of digital work on things and laid out books and such before I just don't have as strong of a background in graphic design which I think is sort of where this class is going. So I'm learning as I go trying to pick up what I can. I've actually been laying out a book for a friend that I'm binding by hand so I may have to look into the professional binding and might have them do their own just as comparisons. I'm very tactile so I want to try to give them as much hands on work (as much as you can when dealing with digital materials) and get stuff printed or mocked up on things to see what it really looks like, because I respond better being able to see and touch it, and with this being such a visual art I feel like you've got to see the final product. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jul 24, 2011)

Even dealing with digital materials, I would recommend spending some pencil-and-paper time at the beginning of each project. I am a graphic design major, and that is something that is always stressed to us. It's easy to fall into the trap of "hmm... I like this font... I'll type this here... Oh, there's a drop shadow button... let's make this orange... there, that's good enough." without ever considering what you are doing, design-wise.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll have to second MarshallPope's idea, I even do it for my lighting designs, Everything is done with pencil and paper first, then I move to actually picking specific gels. Keeps it much more design than working within limitations. I'll definitely keep it in mind when I go to design a webpage too.


----------



## gregeye (Jul 24, 2011)

If we meet, I can tell you how the last few years have been in the class and just how the teachers taught...all that good stuff!


----------



## josh88 (Jul 24, 2011)

sounds good to me, I think a couple people may have mentioned you. They kept saying they had someone great just graduate. Joanne and Melanie gave me a sort of overview of what they've done and the classes but that was pretty quick during a lot of meetings and walking around campus.


----------



## gregeye (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh that's good you got to meet them...they're very nice people. But yea, let me know if you do, and we can chat some more. I don't leave until Aug.23rd


----------



## josh88 (Jul 25, 2011)

and thats my first official day of work, so assuming I get settled in without any major problems I'll probably be crawling around the theatre learning all the intricacies and will have to get in touch with you.


----------



## gregeye (Jul 25, 2011)

haha figures it's your first day..I love how that happens. But yea let me know before I go.


----------

